# Check how old your 18650 Batteries are - Date code lookup.



## Dubz (31/5/16)

https://batterybro.com/pages/18650-date-code-lookup-tool

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## korn1 (31/5/16)

Samsung 
*Production date is Mon Aug 03 2015*


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/5/16)

Great find @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------

